# Amazingly easy, accurate guide rail square.



## cmmyakman (Feb 16, 2011)

Great review - thanks!

I looked up the product and here is a link:
https://tsoproducts.com/tools-equipment/grs-16-guide-rail-square/

I don't have a track saw, but have wanted one for a while. I didn't know getting a 90 cut was an issue and with this product it appears to be a non-issue.


----------



## ihadmail (Dec 29, 2016)

Thanks for adding that link! I didn't think to add one to my review.

I have had my track saw for a little over two years. As a non woodworker it had a learning curve. I did eventually get to where I could mark and make cuts that were where they needed to be and square to within 1/64th inch or less, close enough.

It was still possible and I did still make some errors that resulted in having to buy another sheet of plywood. When using $90 sheets of Baltic birch that adds up quickly.

The Festool MFT/3 can be used to make perfectly square cuts, but the track does require some setup every time you take it off and on its guides on the table. The table size also limits the size of beginning stock you can use. I do not own this table, but I've used one a few times. Works great, but the cost for what it offered me personally wasn't justifiable.

The Paulk Workbench also has a set of guide rails that can be mounted to it to make square cuts with a Makita or Festool track saw. I have no experience with it other than seeing it in action on videos.

I value my track saw a lot, and encourage others to buy one or at least try one out. I make (usually) perfectly dimensioned final cuts on sheet goods when breaking them down. I do this on the ground using a sheet of foam insulation as a backer as that's the easiest for me. Since I swapped the OEM Makita blade (cuts decently) out for a Diablo HI-ATB blade I can make cross cuts on cheap Chinese birch with zero tear out, then go straight to assembly because my parts were finish cut the first time they were touched by a blade.

Lego table tops cut from Baltic birch without having to use my table saw:









Non standard ways to use a track saw:


----------



## ihadmail (Dec 29, 2016)

I don't know what happened to my last two images from the previous comment. Here they are:


----------



## dgage (Apr 8, 2010)

Thanks for the review, I'm likely going to pick one up soon for my Festool saw.

And your point about the cost and color, expensive equals Festool green.


----------



## michelletwo (Feb 22, 2010)

ccm, thanks for the link. I went to Youtube and watched the videos. I'm still confused as to the differences in the 2 versions. Interesting product. IHADMAIL: thanks for bringing this product to our attention


----------



## ihadmail (Dec 29, 2016)

Dgage I agree on the green being more pricey than the other colors!! I've been trying to save my pennies for a domino for a while and think I finally have a justification to actually buy one. It is surprising that the woodpeckers ott guide rail square and this TSO square are so much more user friendly than the Festool rail square, from what I've seen and read.

Michelletwo, the original version can only be used on one end of the track to register against the workpiece. The parallel edge version can be used on either end of the track to register against either end of the workpiece. Some of the users on Festool owners group had suggested using the standard on one end and the parallel on the other end, after using it some I see absolutely no need to do this. Without reading the entire development/testing thread on the Festool owner site this video by Dan Patterson does the best job of explaining the difference between the two: 




The thanks for introducing this item to lumberjacks should go to this person who reviewed the original, bringing it to my attention: http://lumberjocks.com/reviews/9082


----------



## michelletwo (Feb 22, 2010)

thanks..I watched the video twice and it finally dawned on me why there were 2 and what each was designed to do…


----------



## rlamb007 (Jun 15, 2011)

I completely agree. Mine was the original first review of this product on LJ and everybody balked on the price. Well it isn't cheap. But being able to walk up to any sheet good with my Track-Saw and lay a perfect 90 without a MFT table or other gear is "priceless".
Thanks for better explaining my enthusiasm for this product.


----------



## NormG (Mar 5, 2010)

Wow, great tool


----------



## playingwithmywood (Jan 10, 2014)

> I completely agree. Mine was the original first review of this product on LJ and everybody balked on the price. Well it isn t cheap. But being able to walk up to any sheet good with my Track-Saw and lay a perfect 90 without a MFT table or other gear is "priceless".
> Thanks for better explaining my enthusiasm for this product.
> 
> - rlamb007


not sure what is wrong with me but I have not had any problems making marks and lining up the guide rail and making cutts and they come out square maybe I have some sort of disease or maybe it is because my tracks are made by dewalt


----------



## ihadmail (Dec 29, 2016)

> not sure what is wrong with me but I have not had any problems making marks and lining up the guide rail and making cutts and they come out square maybe I have some sort of disease or maybe it is because my tracks are made by dewalt
> 
> - playingwithmywood


Nothing wrong at all. I have made hundreds if not borderline thousands of perfectly placed cuts prior to the addition of a square to my track.

It's just incredibly faster and easier now for me, that's all. I don't do woodworking full time, but the time I get to work on projects is limited. I will gladly trade a few of my bucks to save time because I personally see value in that.


----------



## TSO (Mar 25, 2017)

hello friends,
we really appreciate the exposure on this forum and the unsolicited reviews and comments.
We are new to LumberJocks and hope to contribute to the community when an opportunity presents itself. We do not intend nor will we use this forum for commercial (unpaid) advertising.
By participating we hope to provide an open ear for questions, suggestions and comments in a way that is helpful in the spirit of this forum.
If a question is raised we might be able to answer and we don't respond right away, don't hesitate to reach out to us any time.

Hans and Eric
[email protected]


----------

